# 585 seatpost clamp - proper torque?



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

Anyone know the proper torque for the seatpost clamp bolt on a 585 frame? Just want to go by the book........

Thanks,

10k


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

10kman said:


> Anyone know the proper torque for the seatpost clamp bolt on a 585 frame? Just want to go by the book........
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 10k


The book says 7 N.M. :thumbsup: 

*[email protected]*


----------



## 10kman (Nov 20, 2002)

*Thanks - and keep an eye out for my return.....*

You should be getting my 585 in today sometime for inspection about that fork/headtube issue from last week. Keep me posted.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Keep tigntening till you hear it go crunch. Then tighten it two more turns of the wrench.


----------

